# Closing topic



## Denys Kravchuk (May 4, 2014)

Hi!

How can I close a topic when it becomes not necessary for me?

Thanks!


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2014)

Post a short reply. And if you feel like it, edit the original post to place _[Nevermind]_ or something like that in front of the topic title.

For what it's worth: on this forum we don't usually close topics as such. That is almost only done by moderators when a topic gets out of hand. In fact, mortal users aren't authorised to close topics. However, if your problem has been solved it is appreciated if you edit the original post to put *[Solved]* in front of the topic title.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 4, 2014)

I'm not aware of any board that will close or delete a topic thread except if it got out of hand or vulgar or was spam. Whether it is no longer necessary for the OP does not matter. The purpose of threads is to aid others who may also have the same problem to solve. To do so would make such threads selfish and the board would serve no purpose.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

dkravchuk said:
			
		

> How can I close a topic when it becomes not necessary for me?


We don't close topics. Only when a discussion spirals out of control would we close a thread.


----------

